
RollerCoaster Tycoon: The Most Impressive Game Ever Developed - nodesocket
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=expgMekxlvU
======
cable2600
Open Source Roller Coaster Tycoon 2

[https://openrct2.org/](https://openrct2.org/)

